# PBS series "Craft in America"



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Just giving a heads up on a 3 part series PBS is having this month. Check local listings for exact date and time if interested............................

http://www.craftinamerica.org/seriesguide/story_22.php?


Part I - Memory 
This 60 minute documentary, the first in the CRAFT IN AMERICA series, takes a personal tour through craft's history in America beginning with the pioneers of the field. This episode juxtaposes the intimate stories of some of our country's most prominent craft artists against the larger historical context of craft itself. 

Part II - Landscape 
The second episode focuses on the relationship between the artists and their physical environment. Craft artists depend on their natural environment for both materials and inspiration. This hour will look at the processes through which natural materials become finished works of craft, and what deeper messages may be contained therein. 

Part III - Community 
Throughout time, craft work has been a community activity. This hour will focus on the spiritual connection artists have to their communities through craft making. Some express the ideas, beliefs and desires of their community through their craft objects. Some pay homage to the community by continuing craft traditions that are in danger of being lost. Others actually perform their craft as a community project. The personal stories of gifted artists and passionate newcomers alike reveal the deeply held belief that craft is about more than just the making of an object â it is also about a way of life, a reason for being. 



.


----------

